# Free Knitting Pattern Strawberry Baby Shoes



## HamptonTowers (Sep 30, 2013)

Free pattern to knit these cute little strawberry shoes. 
This pattern is also included in the strawberry dress set and co-ordinates with the strawberry matinee set and picnic blanket in my Ravelry store. But this pattern is on the house (free) 
Enjoy

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strawberry-baby-shoes-booties


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Those are so cute!xx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for this cute pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you. I'm visualizing a sweet little girl all dolled up in the complete outfit--she would certainly be a doll!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are just precious!!! How generous of you, thank you for sharing.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cute little shoes !!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute, thanks.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just adorable! Thanks so much!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Thankyou they are so cute, no babies but I must give them a go they are so lovely D.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

HamptonTowers said:


> Free pattern to knit these cute little strawberry shoes.
> This pattern is also included in the strawberry dress set and co-ordinates with the strawberry matinee set and picnic blanket in my Ravelry store. But this pattern is on the house (free)
> Enjoy
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strawberry-baby-shoes-booties


I just downloaded the complete set: dress, adorable hat and these shoes. They will be perfect for a couple of silent auctions. Who could resist?


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. I keep telling myself I will make a pair of Mary Jane shoes someday, and your photo has inspired me to get busy. Thanks again.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you they are so cute


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute. Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

They are so cute. Wish I could crochet a lot better.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> They are so cute. Wish I could crochet a lot better.


These are knit, aren't they?


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> These are knit, aren't they?


Silly me. Must be getting tired. Wasn't reading the instructions, just looking and didn't even look properly. Thanks for correcting me.   :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Silly me. Must be getting tired. Wasn't reading the instructions, just looking and didn't even look properly. Thanks for correcting me.   :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Well, you had me scared there for a minute. I downloaded the entire set and had to go back and check!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Well, you had me scared there for a minute. I downloaded the entire set and had to go back and check!


Sorry about that.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

These are so sweet. Thank you.


----------



## HamptonTowers (Sep 30, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> Sorry about that.


Hi
All my patterns are knit, I can crochet but can't read crochet patterns so doubt I'd ever be able to design a crochet pattern. xx


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

HamptonTowers said:


> Hi
> All my patterns are knit, I can crochet but can't read crochet patterns so doubt I'd ever be able to design a crochet pattern. xx


That's okay. Just keep on doin' what yer doin'!


----------

